# I got a PowerBook!



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't know if this belongs here... Mac hardware and all... but...
I got a PowerBook G4! !2"/combo/40 GB HD/256 MB RAM/and more! Airport, AppleCare, shes sweet man!


----------



## myotherpc'samac (Aug 10, 2003)

good choice dude - same as mine.  I would REALLY recommend upgrading to the 512 SODIMM as soon as you can (640mb total, because you have to take 128mb of the existing memory out so it will fit ) - you'll see a massive difference in the speed of everything.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

You got the !2" model?  Amazing!

Congratulations.

Why not upgrade both memory modules?


----------



## applewhore (Aug 10, 2003)

congratulations, hacker!

it's unnecessary to say, "have fun!", but "have fun!"

arden - the 12" only supports 640 MB RAM

Memory

256MB of PC2100 (266MHz) DDR SDRAM (128MB built in and 128MB in SO-DIMM slot); supports up to 640MB (12-inch model)Memory


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Hmm, I guess you could get more if you could find a 1 GB RAM module.  Then I could fit 2 GB of RAM in my iMac with 2 of those.

But yes, definitely max out your RAM as much as you can afford.


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 10, 2003)

Wha...? I had the iMac arden had with 256 MB RAM and that was fine...
When I get the chance, and get money,  then yeh, deffinatly.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MaC hAcKeR _
> *Wha...? I had the iMac arden had with 256 MB RAM and that was fine...*


For what?  Until fairly recently, I only had 128 MB, and I would run OS X off of that from time to time.  You can replace both RAM chips, in case you didn't know.


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *For what?  Until fairly recently, I only had 128 MB, and I would run OS X off of that from time to time.  You can replace both RAM chips, in case you didn't know. *


 Basic things... AIM, MSN, Yahoo!, ICQ, IE, but for OS X it was hell... haha OS X didnt even work... stupid Mac hacks... lol...


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Hmm.  Maybe you broke it.


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Hmm.  Maybe you broke it. *


 Yeh, I tend to do stuff like that... ESPECIALLY TO MACS!!!  I have 3 younger siblings... trying to keep it away...


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Aug 11, 2003)

My new (12inch) Power Book is on the way!

  - 867MHz PowerPC G4
  - 640MB DDR 266 SDRAM
  - 60GB Hard Drive
  - Super Drive
  - Airport Extreme Card
  - Keyboard/Mac OS for SD


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

Woot!

My new G5 is on _its_ way... it just won't arrive until I scrounge together some money and order it.


----------



## ksv (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Woot!
> 
> My new G5 is on its way... it just won't arrive until I scrounge together some money and order it.  *



Same here 
You can save some bucks if you replace the superdrive with a combo one and remove the modem.. I think I'm going to do that.


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

As in I don't have any $ _at all_.  I can't even afford the Superdrive on its own, and my parents aren't going to buy me one.  Maybe once I start working.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 14, 2003)

People with new Mac hardware:
ENJOY!

You lucky aBook 12" people! 

Thank God (no, not Steve ) that my G5 is on the way...


----------



## Randman (Aug 14, 2003)

Just waiting to see what the updates on the PBs are going to be....


----------



## ksv (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *Just waiting to see what the updates on the PBs are going to be.... *



Yea. The 15" PowerBook will probably get a new design. I'm more eager to see the new iBooks though, and which processors will be used in future models. I have a friend who's going to get one


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

Probably the iBook and the Powerbook will both get new processors at around the same time, bumping the iBook to G4 and the Powerbook to G5.  In many months.


----------



## ksv (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Probably the iBook and the Powerbook will both get new processors at around the same time, bumping the iBook to G4 and the Powerbook to G5.  In many months. *



Well, first we'll most likely see a speed bump and iBook/PowerBook redesign in September. The portables haven't been updated in 9 months and the 15" and iBook haven't been redesigned in two years.


----------

